# Questions on vinyl wrap for chrome trim bits...



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

My wife is driving our new cruze diesel and noticed the chrome trim pieces in the interior will reflect into her eyes and is distracting to her. This is more noticeable to her mid day when the sun is "high".

I ordered some 3m nylon wrap in flat black and brushed aluminum to "wrap" the the chrome pieces. I haven't decided on color - I will probably do brushed aluminum to maintain some contrast in the interior looks.

I would like to do as much as possible - this includes the trim around the shifter, the vents on the dash, and the trim around the window control on the door panels... 

A couple of questions for the forum here...

1. Has anyone else done this for the gen 2. Any videos or how tos on line?
2. Does anyone know where I can find info on disassembling these pieces? I can do them "in place" but would prefer to remove them.

I will post photos here when I figure it out and "get her done". ;-)

jeff


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hard to believe that no one has done this yet. There are a ton of threads for the Gen I. Try asking @EricSmit.


----------



## LDForget (Jul 15, 2017)

this also happens to me. i make stickers, so im thinking about using the vinyl i have in stock, but wrapping vinyl would not only go on easier, but come off easier down the road. go to princess auto/harbour freight and get a trim piece tool kit. theyre usually 10-20$, and makes sure that you dont mar up the pieces youre taking off. cut the vinyl bigger than you need, apply heat if you need to shrink it anywhere.


----------



## mmhubbard (Jul 8, 2017)

I have the same problem. I have a trim piece tool kit and was able to carefully pry the chrome trim around the shifter up. Mine is an Auto and can't get it over the shift lever, and haven't managed to remove the shift knob yet. May just apply the vinyl in place while it is loose above the console. I have black carbon fiber vinyl that I am going to use, so will see how it looks. Hope to get to it this weekend. Will try and upload pictures when I do.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the tips. Can you take a pic of the shifter trim piece that shows where the clips are on it? 

It will help me when prying it off.

Appreciate the advice and comments.


thanks - jeff


----------



## mmhubbard (Jul 8, 2017)

Got the vinyl on the shifter trim this afternoon. Here are a few pictures.

First picture is where I started gently prying up. second was after the bottom clips were loose to move up to the top to release those clips. I pulled the shift boot loose from the trim, and carefully slid it through to the back and applied the vinyl to the trim without removing the shift knob. would have been easier to do with the shift knob off, but gave up on removing it.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

mmhubbard said:


> Got the vinyl on the shifter trim this afternoon. Here are a few pictures.
> 
> First picture is where I started gently prying up. second was after the bottom clips were loose to move up to the top to release those clips. I pulled the shift boot loose from the trim, and carefully slid it through to the back and applied the vinyl to the trim without removing the shift knob. would have been easier to do with the shift knob off, but gave up on removing it.
> 
> ...


Nice, looks good! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks for the pics. That really helps me - like they say "a picture is worth a 1000 words".

thanks again,
jeff

p.s. looks fantastic.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

A lot of her glare issues may be the piano black as well, in my gen 1 the piano black finish not only scratches and smudges just by looking at it, but reflects a TON of sunlight especially if I have my windows down.


----------



## fieroloki (Jul 15, 2017)

I am having this same issue. Thank you!!


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah I need to paint these pieces to stop the blinding reflection.


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

mmhubbard said:


> View attachment 236434
> View attachment 236442
> View attachment 236450
> View attachment 236458
> ...


Love it! Generally I find the carbon fiber wraps to look cheesy, but I like that look.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

I got around to doing my interior in a matte silver. I used 3M 1080 vinyl wrap. 

I removed trim around shifter to do that. For the trim around the Vents on the dash I did them "in place". Same for the chrome trim around the window controls on the doors, etc. Did it "in place" - put it on and trimmed with an x-acto knife.

In my opinion, the highly reflective chrome interior trim is a big mistake on chevy's part for this vehicle. I am sure that some magazine review said the interior looked bland - so they spiced it up with cheap looking chrome trim. But the big problem (besides looking cheap) is that the windshield now slopes further to the rear to improve aerodynamics. This allows more direct sunlight into the passenger compartment. The sun will "glint" off one of these chrome trim pieces and be very annoying/distracting. It can be bad - enough so that I would call it a "safety issue".

Seeing it with the interior trim in matte silver - I would say that chevy should change it for next model year to this. It looks much "higher end" and looks like "it should have been in the first place".

I'll post pics when I get a chance.

jeff


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I hate the piano black on my LT Diesel hatch as well and just ordered the replacement center trim (the large one where the cup holders are found) called Liquid Palladium found on other trim level Cruze models. I'll post pictures once the part comes in. Also looking to get the radio trim part but it's on national backorder without an ETA on when it will become available.

Part# 84068501 - $33.75


----------

